# Shostakovich's October - and similar



## dodsonbs (Aug 21, 2010)

Recently came across October by Shostakovich for the first time and couldn't believe I had never heard it before. 

What are some other works (by any composer) that are great gems, but often overshadowed or overlooked because of the composer's standard rep receiving all the attention?


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Are you on about his Second Symphony, subtitled 'To October'?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well there are many many that would fit the specification. In fact nearly every work by a good composer that isn't a favourite works here.

Dvoraks other symphonies would be my contribution.


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

maestro267 said:


> Are you on about his Second Symphony, subtitled 'To October'?


no - its a separate 'tone poem' type work written in the 60s.

Its a very enjoyable work for such a little reputation - though a bit of trifle - also another shostakovich rarity I love is *The Execution of Stepan Razin* - a half hour orchestral/choral piece half way between 11th & 13th symphony thats a must hear.

Other works that are rarely heard by major composers that I love include

Sibelius - The Wood Nymph, Scene with Cranes, Swanwhite incidental music, Scaramouch, Surositto(op.111)

Dvorak - Rhapsody, Kate and the devil overture/incidental music

Bartok - Kossuth

Bax - Nymphlept, Spring Fire, (most of baxs works are rarities for no apparent reason but these are particulary magnficent for things works that are largely overlooked in favour of the works that have happened to have found a reasonable place in the concert hall like tintagel and november woods)


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

A work in this vein that I love is the cantata For the Anniversary of the October Revolution by Prokofiev. Very powerful, a little noisy and bombastic, but quite a rewarding listen. The same with another trifle by Shostakovich: The Sun Shines over Our Motherland.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

What about "The Hymn of Jesus" by Holst? It's overshadowed by the Planets, but is an enjoyable work for choir and orchestra, and a lot of of it is surprisingly "un-church-like". I guess it might be too popular to be considered a "forgotten gem", though, at least in the UK?


----------

